# Zoroark and Zorua names confirmed, also movie date and events.



## Wargle (Dec 22, 2010)

bulbanews said:
			
		

> In addition, distribution details of Shiny Raikou, Entei, and Suicune were announced. These Shiny Pokémon will be available to players of any of the five Generation IV games at GameStop locations for a week each between Jan. 3 and Feb. 6. Raikou will be distributed from Jan. 3 to 9, Entei from Jan. 17 to 23, and Suicune from Jan. 31 to Feb. 6. These Pokémon will be at level 30 and in a Cherish Ball while holding a Classic Ribbon. As with their Japanese counterparts, these shiny Pokémon will know moves they would normally not know, and they will be holding berries. Raikou has the Micle Berry, is of the Rash nature, and knows Zap Cannon, Weather Ball, Aura Sphere and ExtremeSpeed. Entei has the Custap Berry, is of the Adamant nature, and knows Flare Blitz, Crush Claw, Howl and ExtremeSpeed. Lastly, Suicune has the Rowap Berry, is of the Relaxed nature, and knows Sheer Cold, Aqua Ring, Air Slash and ExtremeSpeed. Transferring one of these three to Pokémon Black and White will allow players to catch a level 25 female Zoroark.


Zoroark: Master of Illusions premires on Cartoon Network Febuary 5th.

The names for Zoroark and Zorua are confirmed to stay the same in English.


----------



## Silver (Dec 22, 2010)

HELL YEAH! 'bout time they were generous to the players.


----------



## Zoltea (Dec 22, 2010)

Free shinies... YES. lol


----------



## Wargle (Dec 22, 2010)

Zoltea said:


> Free shinies... YES. lol


Not just free shinies.

THREE FREE LEGENDARY SHINIES WITH SPECIAL MOVESETS.


----------



## ... (Dec 23, 2010)

Wargle said:


> Not just free shinies.
> 
> THREE FREE LEGENDARY SHINIES WITH SPECIAL MOVESETS.


WHICH UNLOCK AN OTHERWISE UNOBTAINABLE EXCLUSIVE POKEMON


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 23, 2010)

Wait, we can only get one of the three, at least per game, right?


----------



## Superbird (Dec 23, 2010)

In Japan. I heard in the US, at least, we can get them all.


----------



## Green (Dec 23, 2010)

Silver said:


> HELL YEAH! 'bout time they were generous to the players.


They're pretty much always been generous?


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 23, 2010)

I wonder when (if) this event will happen in the UK? =]


----------



## Sylph (Dec 23, 2010)

Uh...do you think they'd also do this over Wi-Fi? If not, than I'm screwed...


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 23, 2010)

Fluffy bat said:


> I wonder when (if) this event will happen in the UK? =]


Don't get your hopes up. 

/CRUSHED FOREVER


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 23, 2010)

They should totally have this event in the UK sometime between May 18th-29th. As in when I'm there. :D


----------

